# Deconstructed Landscape Project



## Bhoert (Aug 23, 2016)

I want to do this for a project but i dont really know a good way of going about this. Has anyone done this previously and have some tips?


----------



## Designer (Aug 23, 2016)

Bhoert said:


> I want to do this for a project but i dont really know a good way of going about this. Has anyone done this previously and have some tips?


How do you envision it?  You should have some idea of what you want to show, so then just make photographs to show it.


----------



## Bhoert (Aug 23, 2016)

My goal for the project would be to show a more in depth landscape where you see everything individually in their own image versus seeing the landscape as a whole. Im just trying to see what would be the better route to take in this project. I could either "build" my own landscape and make it seem more detailed but out of order/context, or i could almost do a grid version where i take a large landscape and break it down into smaller sections with not as much detail.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 24, 2016)

You can do pretty much anything you want with software like Photoshop. You separate elements of the scene into layers. You can then move the elements around and control position, color and opacity, etc. Is that what you mean by deconstruct?


----------



## Bhoert (Aug 24, 2016)

I want to do something where I basically "build" a landscape by taking individual photos and combining them, not necessarily photoshop but if thats possible to stitch together multiple photos i may end up doing that


----------



## table1349 (Aug 24, 2016)

Are you talking about something like this?


----------



## Bhoert (Aug 24, 2016)

more like what this guy does, just maybe stitched together
Deconstruction: A Simple Trick For Different Landscapes


----------



## table1349 (Aug 24, 2016)

At the end of the article he offers a series of learning sessions at what appears to be a reasonable price.  You might start there.  I can see his point about Illustrator.  Much easier to do something like he does in Illustrator than Photoshop.


----------



## weepete (Aug 25, 2016)

You mean similar to David Hockney's shots ?

http://www.hockneypictures.com/images/3-works/3-photos/pearblossom.jpg


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 31, 2016)

So with Photoshop you could  do a "Cntrl-N" to create a blank sheet a little bigger than your original - then do select-cut & paste the pieces from your original landscape. You could then move the pieces around any way you wanted in the new one. Than save as tiff so all the pieces stay as layers.


----------

